# do you change or not Brake fluid



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have read several articles both for and against changing brake fluid every few years.
Yes I know that brake fluid will absorb water and lose its ability to be pressurised,(when the water content turns to steam ).
I have never changed the brake fluid on any of my cars, so it necessary on a motorhome.
Has anyone changed the brake fluid, or has done tens of thousands of miles and gone on for years without changing.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I would change it at the required time/mileage just for peace of mind,an old Irish chap said once," Better it doesn't start,than doesn't stop" Frank Moffat,about his daughters car when it would not start.
Does that help.
Ted.


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Hymer on a Mercedes 616 chassis and change the brake fluid every two years during the regular main dealer service. I do about 5000 miles a year a year.

Also with my cars I have always followed the service manual in terms of changing brake fluid.

If you were to have an accident as a result of brake failure in your MH I think your insurers would possibly decline the claim if you had gone significantly over the manufacturers time interval for changing the brake fluid.


David


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
In all my years in the motor trade I never did it & most certainly would not now.
My opinion it's the main dealers trying to screw more money out of you & not neccessary.
GC.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

When we bought our 16 year old Hymer we opted to change all fluids just for our peace of mind. ie, Brake fluid, gearbox oil, engine oil and water. 
We used a mechanic we trust! I have heard from people 'in the trade' of brake nipples being 'cracked' open to leak some fluid, then reservoir topped up by a thimbleful with the rest of the tin of fluid being offered cheap in the pub.(allegedly).


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

You will only ever feel the effect of old water logged fluid in extreme conditions such as going down an alpine pass towing your smartcar and being on and off the break all day. 
When the fluid boils you soon know about it, next stop the bottom. 
When I could still afford to run a rally car we used dot 5.1 racing fluid and changed it after nearly every event, if we didn't you certainly knew about it. 
It's not a difficult job with todays pressurised brake bleeding machines. 
JP


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.
Im non the wiser now? We do spend some time in the Alps and driving over to Spain from France.
The garage I use for servicing will do it for about £25.I will change it .
Again, thanks for the replies.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fliud*

I do it every 3-4 years

If I cant do it myslef I get the Dealer to do it.

They only charged me £30 last time

™


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

IMO Two of the most important things on a vehicle are the tyres and the brakes.
For £25 - £30 its got to be money well spent.

Pete


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We were quoted £85 to change the fluid on a Mini Cooper about 4 years ago - this was a BMW main dealer!- the mini brakes are still working fine without change ! Since it was 3 years old the dealer has been reporting that it needed new discs and pads, even when the pads were replaced a week before it went in to them for service!
Bloody crooks. Mot for 4 years have been happy with discs.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As an ex mechanic I always change my brake fluid every couple of years as it isn't only the danger brake of fade due to steam it's also the possibility of corrosion in callipers and cylinders, and that can get expensive.
Also it is a very simple process with the auto bleeders available and easier still with two people.
Gary


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

My father in law used to be a senior manager with GPO Telecomms (pre BT). About that time the RAC or AA was running a free test on the water content of your brake fluid. He got a fitter to top a jar up with brand new, just opened, brake fluid, and get that tested. The verdict? "That needs changing, sir"

I have only once had brake fade, completely my own fault. First time beyond France, bombing through the Black Forest, I came across a sign warning of a steep hill - 10%. "10%!" I exclaimed, and carried on at 50 mph. "That's nothing!", What I hadn't counted on was it going on for what seemed like 100 miles. After a while there was a strong smell of hot brakes, followed shortly by no brakes at all. Luckily the road was wide and straight, and largely empty, and a combination of handbrake and gear changing (and the bottom of the hill) brought the situation back under control.

Since then we have travelled widely through the Alps, Pyrenees, Norway Turkey etc etc with no incident, largely because I approach all hills with a great deal of respect, going as slow as feel the road deserves. Brake fade will occur no matter how often you change the fluid, and to paraphrase a naval chief ordnance artificer I was an apprentice for 45 years ago - 

"hills are safe until you forget they're dangerous"


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I have just had the brake fluid changed on my VW T4. What a difference - much firmer and more progressive brake pedal and so much more confidence in the emergency stopping ability! 

It seems silly to risk an expensive / dangerous shunt for the sake of £50. 


SD


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> I have just had the brake fluid changed on my VW T4. What a difference - much firmer and more progressive brake pedal and so much more confidence in the emergency stopping ability!
> 
> It seems silly to risk an expensive / dangerous shunt for the sake of £50.
> 
> SD


That's a result of air being bled, which doesn't require a fluid change


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Might be worth reading this (assuming I've got the link sorted out correctly).

http://www.aa1car.com/library/bfluid.htm

Mine's always been changed at the recommended intervals, and I always insist on it each time I buy a second-hand vehicle. Made one heck of a difference to Bessie when we bought her, but the brakes were in a pretty sorry general state anyway.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Bagshanty said:


> My father in law used to be a senior manager with GPO Telecomms (pre BT). About that time the RAC or AA was running a free test on the water content of your brake fluid. He got a fitter to top a jar up with brand new, just opened, brake fluid, and get that tested. The verdict? "That needs changing, sir"
> 
> I have only once had brake fade, completely my own fault. First time beyond France, bombing through the Black Forest, I came across a sign warning of a steep hill - 10%. "10%!" I exclaimed, and carried on at 50 mph. "That's nothing!", What I hadn't counted on was it going on for what seemed like 100 miles. After a while there was a strong smell of hot brakes, followed shortly by no brakes at all. Luckily the road was wide and straight, and largely empty, and a combination of handbrake and gear changing (and the bottom of the hill) brought the situation back under control.
> 
> ...


Bagshanty I totally agree re, the driving with caution on hills but totally disagree with your assertion that it's a waste of time changing brake fluid, I will still carry on doing this as after all why take the risk for the sake of a few pound. 
Gary


----------

